# So who's drunk and what are you drinkin?



## rooster831 (Jan 17, 2017)

I am and i'm workin on a mickey's 40 in conjuction with some korbel brandy.

who else and what ya shwillin on?


----------



## Renegade (Jan 17, 2017)

rooster831 said:


> I am and i'm workin on a mickey's 40 in conjuction with some korbel brandy.
> 
> who else and what ya shwillin on?



Batch 19 lager and i am totally fucked outta my head haha..12 in so far, not sure if i should try to stand or hold on to the grass to keep from falling off the earth.


----------



## rooster831 (Jan 25, 2017)

well, i am again and cause it's my last night with my fam my mom's makin manhattans

fuck yeah mom's the shit


----------



## Renegade (Jan 25, 2017)

Hell yah party it up. This is my last day here back home .. been here a few taking a break from the road.. be we are getting toasted tonight in celebration..


----------

